# La Speranza è davvero l'ultima a .....



## Old Fa. (9 Febbraio 2007)

*La Speranza è davvero l'ultima a .....*

Chissà se è vera questa storia ?

http://www.tgcom.mediaset.it/mondo/articoli/articolo348214.shtml


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2007)

*chissà*



Fa. ha detto:


> Chissà se è vera questa storia ?
> 
> http://www.tgcom.mediaset.it/mondo/articoli/articolo348214.shtml


Sembra poco credibile. Ma dipende dalle modalità con cui si possono contrarre i matrimoni e la riprovazione sociale per rapporti fuori dal matrimonio...(vedi Liz Taylor )
Però sembra una fiaba ..tipo "Il pesciolino d'oro" per dare un monito a chi non si accontenta e non sa considerare le persone e nemmeno se stesso.
Non mi sembra un segno di speranza ..ma di disperazione...
Sarà un caso che l'hai notato tu?
bacio
​


----------



## Bruja (13 Febbraio 2007)

*Fa*



Fa. ha detto:


> Chissà se è vera questa storia ?
> 
> http://www.tgcom.mediaset.it/mondo/articoli/articolo348214.shtml


Se anche fosse vera, avrabbero passato più tempo a cambiare coniuge che a vivere.......Mah!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (13 Febbraio 2007)

In Italia non sarebbe possibile nemmeno volendolo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Minimo, .... 5 anni per divorziare significa che per raggiungere una quota di 60 matrimoni per un solo individuo, ... beh, .... questo deve avere almeno 300 anni a disposizione ed essere in forma ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: forse per Christopher Lambert potrebbe essere possibile, ... se è vera la storia del film Highlander


----------



## Bruja (13 Febbraio 2007)

*Fa*



Fa. ha detto:


> In Italia non sarebbe possibile nemmeno volendolo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non disperare mi pare che li abbiano ridotti a 3.................. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (13 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non disperare mi pare che li abbiano ridotti a 3..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dove !?! 

3 anni sono solo per la separazione (se tutto va bene), ... sono obbligatori per legge. Gli altri 2 (se tutto va ancora bene), ... sono per il Divorzio.


----------



## Bruja (13 Febbraio 2007)

*Va beh..........*



Fa. ha detto:


> Dove !?!
> 
> 3 anni sono solo per la separazione (se tutto va bene), ... sono obbligatori per legge. Gli altri 2 (se tutto va ancora bene), ... sono per il Divorzio.


 
Stai calmo, cambia qualcosa se ti incavoli come un riccio? 
Porta pazienza......... le cose comunque cambieranno. Anche la normativa dovrà adeguarsi allo standard europeo.
Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (15 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stai calmo, cambia qualcosa se ti incavoli come un riccio?
> Porta pazienza......... le cose comunque cambieranno. Anche la normativa dovrà adeguarsi allo standard europeo.
> Bruja


Mica m'incavolo, ... a me non frega niente nemmeno se ci si mette 10 anni per la separazione.

Tanto non intendo minimamente sprecare un solo giorno in queste storie, se la mia ex come pare che abbia fatto vuole divorziare, ... buon per lei che ha speso i soldi per questo, ...io ne faccio altro utilizzo. E visto che mi ha rubato tutto, ... che goda pure nel spenderli in questo modo.

Ognuno è libero di buttare via i soldi come meglio crede


----------

